# What language should I learn?



## Dr_HornyFetus (Mar 27, 2015)

I am 15 years old and I have always had a passion for computers (Since about 6). I am wondering what code should I learn. As if now I am dabbling in Java. I would like to be in the field of computer engineering. Any help would be much appreciated. (Please don't recommend python).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 27, 2015)

C#.NET  Similar to Java but way better.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 27, 2015)

HTML, php and these kind of web development things. Relatively simple to pick up, and can be useful in a pinch.


----------



## jagjitnatt (Mar 27, 2015)

I'd say go with SQL and work on Databases or Datawarehousing, that's what I do. It pays better, easier to learn and lots of fun.


----------



## Frick (Mar 27, 2015)

PLC's.


----------



## prodigal penguin (Apr 5, 2015)

For Web: HTML, CSS, PHP, and SQL
Software: Python and Java
Web would be really important for SQL if nothing else with out important databases are. HTML comes in handy a lot just in everyday web-use for me tbh, oh a page won't let me copy paste? CTRL+U copy pasta perfection.
For software Java is still huge as you can probably guess and Python is just a personal recommendation for a language that I think really helped me understand coding.


----------



## vega22 (Apr 5, 2015)

python and sql.

do pretty much anything you want with them or move on to other things too.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 5, 2015)

English is pretty much the language of the internet, I don't think you can go wrong with that!


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 5, 2015)

I say C#.net and SQL starting out. Grab Microsoft Visual Studio Express 2013 and dive in.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned JavaScript for web dev. Kinda difficult to avoid now. With frameworks like AngularJs and KnockoutJs also NodeJs on the server. Plus gaming frameworks like PhasorJs. (I may also be biased as to how awesome JavaScript is though)


----------



## rooivalk (Apr 7, 2015)

I think you should learn several languages (web, mobile and desktop) to determine your future career. You'll never know which one you like if you don't try.

Web: Stick to the usual PHP + JS (and their usual cohort of HTML + CSS + MySQL). Maybe for a year. Then feel free to expand your horizon to their competitors such as Ruby or NodeJs like already said.
Desktop: Since you're already in Java, I recommend C# and its usual companion MSSQL.
Mobile: maybe Swift (ios only), PhoneGap (HTML/CSS/JS) or Xamarin (C#).

No need to mastering that all, just have a good grasp of them. In two years (I believe it's the age where you'll enter university or college?) you'll know what you need to learn and what education to take.

I believe desktop is still where the most money is (for office career and B2B project), but web is rising and you could easier selling small things (small library, templates), big things (subscription based maybe) or selling programming service across the world, and with mobile you obviously even easier to sell things in form of app in their respective marketplace.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 7, 2015)

I prefer SQLite to MSSQL.  I like portable databases especially when only one instance of the program will access it at any given time.


----------



## DinaAngel (Apr 7, 2015)

i recommend ruby language https://www.ruby-lang.org/en/
or Go language https://golang.org/


----------



## Brusfantomet (Apr 7, 2015)

Frick said:


> PLC's.


Are you meaning IEC 61131-3? cause that is moste deffenetly NOT the frist language i would start with, C++ or C# would be mine favoites, and if programing PLCs is that important start with Structure text and Function block diagram.

There is still a lot of programing of PLCs, so its not that stupid.


----------



## some_big_freek12 (Jun 13, 2015)

Pick any language you like, language doesn't matter that much. Then choose any good book on beginning programming and read that book and do all exercises at the end of chapters.
Even better you should go to MIT open course-ware and watch video lectures of this course and do the programming assignments
6.00    Introduction to Computer Science and Programming (Fall 2008)    Undergraduate
http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electric...o-computer-science-and-programming-fall-2008/
After it you should try this course
6.006    Introduction to Algorithms (Fall 2011)    Undergraduate  
http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electric...e/6-006-introduction-to-algorithms-fall-2011/


----------



## monim1 (Dec 26, 2015)

You should learn C, C++, Java Script,  aps.net, Python, Ruby etc.


----------

